# Jax and Opie



## Opheliona (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm new to the forums but I figured what makes a better first post? Here are my babies, Jax (the dumbo) and Opie!


























We got them almost 3 weeks ago, so they're a bit bigger than this now.  Jax loves to run in the wheel (which is weird, never had a rat that liked wheels) and Opie is just the biggest cuddle bug.








We have a vet appointment for Jax on Tuesday since he's been sneezing a little more than what seems normal. He's still up and doing his little rattie thing but I'd rather have it looked at instead of it getting worse.


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

What cute boys. How old are they?


----------



## Opheliona (Apr 6, 2013)

We think they're a little over a month old  Not entirely sure, but they've grown a lot in the last few weeks!


----------



## ratatattat (Aug 31, 2012)

Love their markings!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

they're so cute. 

and my dog's name is opie!


----------



## madisonsale (Feb 9, 2013)

this was what i was going to call mine if i got boys  love SoA


----------



## Ireland42 (Apr 6, 2013)

oh they are sooo adorable!;D I just joined as well! Love the names!


----------



## Sugapot (Mar 3, 2013)

Aww They are so adorable. I just love their little teeny tiny hands! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Opheliona (Apr 6, 2013)

I know! I love their little feet! Glad someone caught the SoA reference! Haha


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Such cuties! They look like they might be closer to 8 weeks/2 months, but they've still got LOTS of growing to do! Squeeee! Welcome to you and the cuties!


----------



## Sleezydonkey (Nov 1, 2012)

They are such cuties 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## socal_sarah (Mar 5, 2013)

OMG, love the SoA names! Think you'll continue along that theme in the future? I know with my theme (birthstones) I've only got 9 left...unless I count some of the alternate stones, lol. Cute babies too!


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

Omg so cute!! the second pic of that one sleeping made me say "so cute!" outloud! LOL
and the one of Opie at the bottom is beautiful! He's so pretty!


----------



## Opheliona (Apr 6, 2013)

We're not sure! We just wanted pairing names. We almost named them Kennen and Kel LOL but we love SoA and thought the names were perfect! and thank you 3 ratties! Maybe I'm just biased but his markings are so pretty!


----------



## ssssam0123 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh man, could they get any cuter?? Congrats!!


----------



## Laura Gene (Nov 13, 2012)

Those boys are so adorable. I just love the unique markings. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Opheliona (Apr 6, 2013)

Jax's favorite thing is an old hat that I gave them. He'd take this thing everywhere if he could!


----------



## Sydandmason (Apr 30, 2013)

So cute!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

Squee! They're so cutes!! I love their faces. :3

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

